# Musik über Bluetooth streamen



## TheBohne (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo ihr,
bei Android gibt es die Möglichkeit sich mit einem Gerät zu verbinden und über dieses Musik wieder zu geben. Genutzt wird dies z.B. im Auto. Hier ist es möglich in einem Musikplayer seiner Wahl Musik zu starten. Diese wird dann über die Boxen im Auto wiedergegeben. Ich würde nun gerne diese Schnittstelle mit java realisieren  (Die Seite die die Musik empfängt). Ist das möglich? Und wenn ja habt ihr eine webseite oder ein Codebeispiel?

Vielen dank für eure Antworten


----------



## dzim (11. Mai 2015)

Selber noch nie gemacht, daher kann ich dir nur empfehlen, dich mal durch ein paar Seiten zu lesen...
Zum Beispiel die Links, die hier auf StackOverflow angegeben wurden.

Berichte mal, ob was geholfen hat.


----------



## TheBohne (12. Mai 2015)

Ah vielen Dank,
werde es mir mal die Tage genauer anschauen und dann berichten. Aber dieses A2DP sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------

